# Virtualization Market Leader VMWare Gets A New Parent



## DomainBop (Oct 12, 2015)

Dell has reportedly agreed to acquire EMC (which owns 81% of VMWare) in the largest tech deal ever: $65 billion.  EMC's most valuable asset is its 81% stake in VMware, worth about $27 billion.  

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/12/business/dealbook/dell-to-buy-emc-for-65-billion-a-record-takeover-in-technology.html?_r=0
 

In other news, was it only 2 days ago that VMware was accused of accounting irregularities? 



Quote said:


> Independent analyst firm ASC Research has published a new note charging virtualization leader VMwarewith “more than five years” of accounting gimmicks to manipulate and smooth out reported revenue figures.


http://dailycloud.info/vmware-accused-of-five-years-of-accounting-gimmicks/


----------



## HN-Matt (Oct 12, 2015)

> “more than five years” of accounting gimmicks to manipulate and smooth out reported revenue figures.


*in embittered Donald Duck voice* _Well, well, well..._


----------

